# Why you Should Wear a Helmet--Proof.



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Jessica Jahiel horse sense--true helmet stories.
Jessica Jahiel's HORSE-SENSE: True Helmet Stories from HORSE-SENSE Readers

At first it might look like it's just for kids, but jessica jahiel has written lots of horsemanship boks for adults. All of them recommend helmets.also, many of these stories feature adults.

I am NOT trying to take over your life. I am NOT saying people who don't wear helmets are stupid. I am just saying that a helmet can save your life and you should wear one. But it's still your business. So I will not nag, force you to read this, or force you to wear a helmet. It's your choice and your life. Don't **** off please.

Thank you


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I voted for 'leave me alone', although I've worn a helmet all the time for the last 2 years.

I rode a little when visiting ranches 30 years ago, and I don't think anyone even thought about a helmet. I took jumping lessons for a few months (until the military transferred me) 25 years ago, and the subject never came up - although I'll admit, the 'lessons' were horrible...just get on the horse and try to jump and see what happens.

At 52, I wear a helmet because I relax more when I do so. But anecdotal evidence isn't worth much. The one time I fell off a horse, I did so without a helmet. I landed 12 inches from a bunch of jagged rocks. My hip is still sore, but my head was fine - does that mean I should wear hip pads instead of a helmet? If I had landed 2 feet over, my back would have slammed into jagged rocks 18+ inches across, probably breaking my back. Does that mean I should wear a body protector every time I ride? Does a cracked helmet mean your skull would have cracked, or that the plastic did? Your noggin is actually pretty tough.

I posted a thread last week about stirrup position. I've been told since I first tried riding that the stirrup went on the ball of the foot because otherwise your foot would get caught in the stirrup...but then I read that steeplechase riders, polo riders, cutters and others ride with the foot 'home' in the stirrup. That is some pretty vigorous riding to do if that position means a fall will result in your being drug. I looked for statistics, but couldn't find any.

I understand that a horse can go ballistic at any time. After all, I'm teaching myself to ride by buying Arabians and riding - believe me, I KNOW. If safety was my goal, I'd stay on the ground. And a helmet? Well, I wear one 99% of the time. But I'm really tired of the idea that everything needs to be safe. In the 60s, I tried riding my bicycle off the roof. Don't recommend it to anyone, but all it got me was, "That hurt, didn't it - bet you won't try that again!"

My parents, and most of the parents I knew back then, were of the "If the blood isn't squirting, and the bone isn't poking out, you aren't REALLY hurt" school of thought. Maybe I'm just getting old, but I miss that approach to life.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

So scary to think about what can happen and can be avoided. Thanks for sharing Stella!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I voted for stop trying to take over my life and didn't read the link. I have heard every argument there is and one more is not going to change my mind. I get very tired of these postings but decided to vote anyway


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, please let NOT turn this thread into the fighting one!

It's interesting that Jessica posted those stories, but I couldn't find any statistics. Personally if I'd be her, I'd try to get statistics first and publish on top of page, and then all those stories. This way it would make more sense (even from research point of view).


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Honestly, a biased website about why a helmet will save my life (which is not completely true given that I've had a riding friend die from a head injury WITH a helmet, so that puts that arguement to shame) is not going to do anything but make me want to wear one less. I'm tired of people telling me that I should wear a helmet. For one, it's not typical where I live. If you get caught with a helmet (unless you're like..five years old) you get made fun of. I get told I shouldn't care, but I ride Western and the last thing I want to be called is a sissy. No thanks. Secondly, some of the disciplines I compete in REQUIRE a western styled cowboy hat. I'd much prefer my comfortable ball caps and cowboy hats to some oversized bubble on my head.

If you want to wear a helmet, that's your business. But, no one has any right to tell me whether or not I need to wear a helmet. After all, we are getting on 800+lb free thinking animals. We give up most of our safety the second we get within touching distance of them. If I wanted to be a safe-sally then I would take up knitting as a hobby (no offense to the knitters out there).


----------



## Stella (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay. I made it VERY CLEAR that I am not forcing you to wear a helmet. If threads like this make you mad, DON'T READ THEM. Simple. I was more interested to see what you think of the site than hear you blab about how much you hate helmets, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Stella said:


> Okay. I made it VERY CLEAR that I am not forcing you to wear a helmet. If threads like this make you mad, DON'T READ THEM. Simple. I was more interested to see what you think of the site than hear you blab about how much you hate helmets, etc, etc, etc.


 
Ahh, deepest apologies. I went back and re-read my post and came off very defensive. I wasn't talking that way about you specifically, just kind of in general about people constantly trying to persuade others to wear a helmet. Honestly, if someone else were to ask me if I think they should wear a helmet or not, I'm going to tell them yes. Myself, though, it's just not a preference of mine.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

You knew this would cause a debate.
If you wear a helmet- fine
If you dont wear a helmet- fine.
Its nobody's business but your own. 

Carry on...


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

I've never understood the huge push for helmets. Personally, I've never even ridden without one. (Not that that's allowed where I board anyway) Although I like riding the more challenging horses, and if I didn't wear a helmet there's a good chance I would be either dead or seriously injured by now. However I think it's whatever people are comfortable with. As some people pointed out, if you're getting on a free-thinking animal, whether you are wearing a helmet or not you are at risk to get hurt. Can a helmet save you? Sure. But at the same time it might not. Anyways, just thought I'd give my opinion


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

What I think about the site: It has a lot of stories of the "I fell off a horse while wearing a helmet, and the helmet saved my life" type. However, the few stories I read showed nothing of the sort. 

From the story that started it all:

"Unfortunately, that schoolmaster was stung by the King of All Bees about ten minutes into the lesson. He bucked so hard, as I came off, I saw the top of a timer-box that is EIGHT feet above the arena floor. I don't remember hitting the ground. I don't remember riding in the ambulance or having my clothes cut off me. I don't know what my attending physician told my parents and my boyfriend when no one could say with any certainty if I was going to be all right. 
Thank heavens, I ended up with "only" a nasty concussion and (hopefully only temporarily) impaired vision. When I returned to the barn, in my tack closet I found my helmet, with a neat crack running up one side. 
Without that helmet, that crack would have been in my head...as my finger caught on one sharp, broken edge, the chilling reality of my situation dawned on me." 

OK. My horse spooked two years ago. I got her stopped, correctly figured she was about to bolt across a field of jagged rock, and tried to dismount. Halfway thru, she spun around and bolted - across the rock field.

I landed back first on a couple of SMALL rocks, and still have tension in that part of my back/hip. My head? I took a good smack, but no cracks. So should I write, "I ran my finger along my ball cap, and the chilling realization struck - that cotton shield saved my life!"

The next problem is one related to drug companies. Drug companies will run advertisements saying drug X will reduce the chance of heart attack by 50% - but what the trials REALLY show is that the risk goes down from 2% to 1%. While that IS a 50% reduction, it is very different from what they are trying to show. Yes, folks riding steeplechase wear helmets and have a reduced chance of injury...but I'll never ride my horse at full speed over a series of 6' jumps while surrounded by other galloping horses.

I asked a friend who has run a ranch for 30 years if he knew of anyone killed riding horses during ranch work, and the answer was no. That doesn't mean it doesn't happen, or that cowboys wouldn't be safer wearing helmets, but it DOES suggest the overall risk of riding horses isn't quite as high outside of certain sports.

Consider the fellow in the picture, whoever he is - I pulled it off the web:











He's riding harder than I ever plan to do, and probably has done so for many years, and is getting by without a helmet.

I think it is pretty obvious that a helmet offers at least some protection, and I ride with one almost every time I get on a horse. So does my daughter, if she wants to ride. However, a collection of stories like the one on the web site you posted isn't going to convince me, and I doubt you'll make a convert of the guy in the picture. So I consider the website to be ineffective at what it is trying to do.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I think my problem with the stories posted is how so many of them seems to be an 'OMG! I would have DIED if not for my helmet.' While I'm sure some of the more horrific accidents can make that case, just falling off your horse doesn't necessarily mean it was a near fatality. 

Overall, I think it could have been interesting and informative but ends up being overly preachy. (The fonts and lack of spacing don't help either.)

As for me personally, am a bit of a fence sitter, as I wear a _non-approved_ helmet. (IRH velvet, with clear, snap-out harness.) I wore this model in college and loved it. Fell off/bucked off numerous times and no head trauma.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh, and I rememberd another thing... I've heard a lot of people say you should wear a helmet around horses whether you're on the ground of riding. In theory, that sounds great considering how many horse-related injuries are on the ground. But really, how many people put on their helmet to go get their horse out of the field and brush them? If people really push that hard to wear a helmet while riding, when will helmet-use stop? Pretty soon we'd all be walking into the grocery store for fear of a can falling off the shelf and hitting us... Okay, that went a little off topic. But you know what I mean. (Hopefully)


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

lol. I have a feeling a lot of people on here would freak out if they spent a day with me at the barn. I walk out there in the pasture in the spring and summer with barefeet and shorts with a halter and ride my horses around bareback with just that halter and lead. It's a wonder I ain't dead already.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> lol. I have a feeling a lot of people on here would freak out if they spent a day with me at the barn. I walk out there in the pasture in the spring and summer with barefeet and shorts with a halter and ride my horses around bareback with just that halter and lead. It's a wonder I ain't dead already.


Haha!! I wish I could do that. The place I board is insanely strict about helmets. Which sucks, because I'd love to get a few nice pictures of me riding my mare, but helmets just don't really add the the "pretty" affect... I have a friend who used to go in the field in a bikini, ride her horse over in just a halter and take him swimming :lol:


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL Tennessee, I do the same thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

^ That has nothing to do with whether you wear a helmet or not. I wear a helmet 99% of the time but I also have been known to ride barefoot, in shorts, in a halter (Or even just a neck rope). 

I think it depends a lot on how you were brought up/where you ride/what discipline you ride. I started out in pony club where helmets are compulsory. Every discipline I ride in except one helmets are compulsory. One of them is campdrafting which is as close to a macho, male dominated, western type discipline you can get outside western - And yup, all those men who train horses for a living sans helmet don one for the competitions, every weekend. I don't hear them complain or call each other sissies, either.

Growing up where helmets are a commonplace thing, I admit - I think people who don't wear one are a bit dumb. I think people who don't wear one when riding on/near roads are downright stupid.

Doesn't mean I don't like them as a person, or that I would ever say anything. But I still think it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Tennessee said:


> If I wanted to be a safe-sally then I would take up knitting as a hobby (no offense to the knitters out there).


When I was in being treated for a fractured wrist, my Dr. told me that he'd suggest I take up knitting instead of riding but knowing me, I'd be back in a week having jabbed myself in the eye with the needle. :lol:

I knocked myself out lunging my horse, hit myself in the head with the stupid donut on the end of the lunge line. Came to and found my horse standing over me wondering what on earth happened.  Haven't managed to hit my head that hard while riding! 

Helmets are a personal choice and the only people I am concerned with are myself and my children (since *I* pay their medical bills). It's not like someone choosing to not wear one endangers anyone else.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

bsms said:


> He's riding harder than I ever plan to do, and probably has done so for many years, and is getting by without a helmet.


Actually in case of cutting (reining, working cow, etc.) even if you land (involuntary) - you land in pretty deep sand, plus more kinda "slide off" the horse, not "fly off" one (I did cutting and have seen people falling off the horse, it usually happens on sharp turn). So I'd say wearing helmet in this case won't make much of difference (of course if horse will step on your head it's the whole other story).


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses (Dec 15, 2010)

Delfina said:


> I knocked myself out lunging my horse, hit myself in the head with the stupid donut on the end of the lunge line. Came to and found my horse standing over me wondering what on earth happened.  Haven't managed to hit my head that hard while riding!


:rofl: That made my day.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

_



think people who don't wear one when riding on/near roads are downright stupid.

Click to expand...

_
A helmet will save you in a car/horse crash?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Actually in case of cutting (reining, working cow, etc.) even if you land (involuntary) - you land in pretty deep sand, plus more kinda "slide off" the horse, not "fly off" one (I did cutting and have seen people falling off the horse, it usually happens on sharp turn). So I'd say wearing helmet in this case won't make much of difference (of course if horse will step on your head it's the whole other story).


Deep sand in an arena. On a ranch...no. However, I think my point is valid. There ARE events like steeplechase where not wearing a helmet significantly increases risk. Anyone who makes a living jumping horses over a string of 5-6 foot fences at full speed while surrounded by other horses has a much higher risk of getting his head stomped than most trail riders. 

That said, the trails around here have a LOT of rocks, not to mention cactus. I've taken tumbles just while jogging that left me bleeding in a dozen places. Heck, I won't ride off property in an English saddle, because I'm not skillful enough and ANY fall can be too dangerous. Helmet? Darn tootin'!

Now, riding my horse in our small arena. Fenced, no big rocks, sandy, normally trotting or walking - helmet? For me, yes, mainly to set an example for my daughter, who isn't old enough to scare like I do. But do I think I have a significant chance of brain injury in that environment that a helmet would help? No. 










And do I get upset is someone is riding without a helmet? No. They can assess their risk and make their own decision.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I wear a helmet. I use to not..thought they were dorky looking untill my friend fell and got a concussion and my other friend fell and got a concussion and staples put in her head.
I wear mine everytime I ride.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I always get complaints for not wearing a helmet, but I can't bring myself to start riding with one. When I first started riding I wore one, only because I couldn't sign the waiver myself (still technically can't, even though I do). My mum and dad don't bother anymore, so it's been less and less aggravating to me. I completely understand that I can kill myself just by handling horses, but how often does it happen? I'm pretty experienced for only being almost 17, and I'm rather mature as well. I know there's the chance of serious injury, but when I think about it, I have a bigger chance coming off and getting hurt -with- a helmet on. I'm sure if I took 2+ years out of my current riding of only riding well-broke horses ith a helmet, I could get use to it. I don't think it's the most practical thing for me to do. I encourage everyone I teach to ride and people that are less experienced to wear a helmet, but I won't do it unless it's absolutely necessary for myself. Helmets cause me to become claustrophobic and I concentrate more on the helmet than the horse I'm on and what I'm doing myself; thus, making it more dangerous for the both of us. I'm more than willing to hop on a rearing/bucking/bolting/any other issue horse without a helmet, I'm a whole lot more hesitant to do so with a helmet-just for the fact that I'd be paying more attention to it than the horse I should be focused on. 
I've hopped on a completely unbroke, barely touched 15.1-15.3hh paint gelding my friend just bought, and if I wasn't paying as much attention as I was to the horse, I would've came off and possibly hurt myself pretty bad. I had to hop off a 16.1hh, galloping draft horse last summer-wouldn't have watched how I came off if I had the helmet on. I would've been thinking about how I should watch everything -but- my head, since I had a helmet on-you know?
I'm all for helmets, but they're just not for me. It'll be hard enough to get used to a cowboy hat for shows, let alone a giant plastic thing on my head.
I've heard/read many stories of horse related injuries, but the way I think about it, it's not the helmet that necessarily helped, but more how the rider fell. A cut on my head isn't gonna kill me, if I fall on my head and snap my neck-a helmet isn't going to do anything for me. That's just my 2 cents though. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Iseul said:


> I always get complaints for not wearing a helmet, but I can't bring myself to start riding with one. When I first started riding I wore one, only because I couldn't sign the waiver myself (still technically can't, even though I do). My mum and dad don't bother anymore, so it's been less and less aggravating to me. I completely understand that I can kill myself just by handling horses, but how often does it happen? I'm pretty experienced for only being almost 17, and I'm rather mature as well. I know there's the chance of serious injury, but when I think about it, I have a bigger chance coming off and getting hurt -with- a helmet on. I'm sure if I took 2+ years out of my current riding of only riding well-broke horses ith a helmet, I could get use to it. I don't think it's the most practical thing for me to do. I encourage everyone I teach to ride and people that are less experienced to wear a helmet, but I won't do it unless it's absolutely necessary for myself. Helmets cause me to become claustrophobic and I concentrate more on the helmet than the horse I'm on and what I'm doing myself; thus, making it more dangerous for the both of us. I'm more than willing to hop on a rearing/bucking/bolting/any other issue horse without a helmet, I'm a whole lot more hesitant to do so with a helmet-just for the fact that I'd be paying more attention to it than the horse I should be focused on.
> I've hopped on a completely unbroke, barely touched 15.1-15.3hh paint gelding my friend just bought, and if I wasn't paying as much attention as I was to the horse, I would've came off and possibly hurt myself pretty bad. I had to hop off a 16.1hh, galloping draft horse last summer-wouldn't have watched how I came off if I had the helmet on. I would've been thinking about how I should watch everything -but- my head, since I had a helmet on-you know?
> I'm all for helmets, but they're just not for me. It'll be hard enough to get used to a cowboy hat for shows, let alone a giant plastic thing on my head.
> I've heard/read many stories of horse related injuries, but the way I think about it, it's not the helmet that necessarily helped, but more how the rider fell. A cut on my head isn't gonna kill me, if I fall on my head and snap my neck-a helmet isn't going to do anything for me. That's just my 2 cents though.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think this is stupid.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Gidget said:


> I think this is stupid.


Ouch. Harsh much? Just because its her opinion and you don't agree with it you think it is stupid? Ridiculous..I tell ya.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It is harsh. 
I just think everyone should wear a helmet. And I can give my opinion to her opinion. Helmets are very safe.You have to look on which ones you buy as some have that hard visor and not the flexible ones and those I suppose do the a lot of damage but I believe that people should wear them and that is my opinion. I try to get my husband to wear one but he doesn't. And yea,it bothers me but it's his head. To each their own is what I say and I voiced my two cents.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I've always worn a helmet. I've just never known anything else. I feel naked without one.

I'm actually having a hard time NOT wearing the helmet. I'll be 19 this year and it's time for me to start showing in a derby. Hopefully I'll be able to man up and put the derby on.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

There is a difference between giving your opinion and being a complete %^&$^# :-|


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Around here it is good to wear a helmet not just for what happens when you come off the horse, but for the tree branches you hit when you're on the horse. Keeps the rain out of your eyes too.
I wear a helmet whenever I ride. I don't judge others (much) when they don't wear one. 
What bothers me is not whether you wear a helmet or not, but the attitude behind it. It is a common prejudice around here that only bad riders wear helmets and good riders don't need to. Once you become an adult you "graduate" because you know how to ride now and can take your helmet off.
When you see someone wearing a helmet it might be because they are a great rider on a green horse.
I never wore a helmet as a kid. No one did around me either. When I became an adult I started riding and training more difficult horses. After my third terrible headache and nausea from concussing with the ground, I started wearing one. I didn't want to end up like Muhammad Ali. 
I've had a few falls where I was riding great but my horse fell down. It's happened to me at walk (the horse's legs got caught in brush), trot, canter and gallop. It has nothing to do with your skill as a rider. 
It's nice to think that your skull is tough and that you might break your back just as easily as your head. The problem is that when you hit your head sometimes it bleeds inside and there's nowhere for the pressure to go, which kills off parts of your brain. I've known some riders that broke their back and can still ride. I feel that I will probably still have a quality of life if I break my arms, legs, back or pelvis but if I have brain damage I will probably at least lose the use of one side of my body, if not my ability to speak or eat solid food. I'm not trying to convince anyone. These are just my personal reasons.
I do think citing people who have been injured can convince a few people to wear helmets. Not everyone has their mind made up already.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> Around here it is good to wear a helmet not just for what happens when you come off the horse, but for the tree branches you hit when you're on the horse. Keeps the rain out of your eyes too.
> I wear a helmet whenever I ride. I don't judge others (much) when they don't wear one.
> What bothers me is not whether you wear a helmet or not, but the attitude behind it. It is a common prejudice around here that only bad riders wear helmets and good riders don't need to. Once you become an adult you "graduate" because you know how to ride now and can take your helmet off.
> When you see someone wearing a helmet it might be because they are a great rider on a green horse.
> ...


 

great post.You explained everything perfectly.
My beliefs are the same. I do not yell at people who don't want to wear a helmet. Their choice but I will speak my opinion even if it is harsh. 
 I have epilepsy and don't need anymore brain issues. Your skull is strong for being a thin bone and falling is apart of riding and I think people should care about their pretty little heads. I wouldn't want to become mentally retarded or paralyzed..or dead .


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

So how is calling them stupid okay? Can anyone please show me where we are allowed to call people stupid? I believe that is againt the HF rules, is it not?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Gidget, I'm not sure which part exactly you mean in my post that you think is so stupid? I actually find it offensive that you can so easily call my post stupid-yet don't explain why you think so. I couldn't care less if you think I'm stupid for my reasons of not wearing one, but atleast explain why. It's pretty immature to call someone stupid and then go about your day with nothing else.
I thought HF was a rather friendly forum as well; I even suggested it to a few riders at my barn because of the friendliness and the knowledge that can be found on here. 
Yes, I gave my opinion and you gave yours back, but where was the courtesy? I remember learning in kindergarten that calling people and/or their opinions stupid or other names was rather rude. (;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

riccil0ve said:


> So how is calling them stupid okay? Can anyone please show me where we are allowed to call people stupid? I believe that is againt the HF rules, is it not?


Summarily dismissing a member or their post as "stupid" is not okay, riccil0ve.



Gidget said:


> Iseul said:
> 
> 
> > I always get complaints for not wearing a helmet, but I can't bring myself to start riding with one. When I first started riding I wore one, only because I couldn't sign the waiver myself (still technically can't, even though I do). My mum and dad don't bother anymore, so it's been less and less aggravating to me. I completely understand that I can kill myself just by handling horses, but how often does it happen? I'm pretty experienced for only being almost 17, and I'm rather mature as well. I know there's the chance of serious injury, but when I think about it, I have a bigger chance coming off and getting hurt -with- a helmet on. I'm sure if I took 2+ years out of my current riding of only riding well-broke horses ith a helmet, I could get use to it. I don't think it's the most practical thing for me to do. I encourage everyone I teach to ride and people that are less experienced to wear a helmet, but I won't do it unless it's absolutely necessary for myself. Helmets cause me to become claustrophobic and I concentrate more on the helmet than the horse I'm on and what I'm doing myself; thus, making it more dangerous for the both of us. I'm more than willing to hop on a rearing/bucking/bolting/any other issue horse without a helmet, I'm a whole lot more hesitant to do so with a helmet-just for the fact that I'd be paying more attention to it than the horse I should be focused on.
> ...


Gidget, how do you think you would feel if the thoughts you took time to share were summarily dismissed as stupid? You are free to disagree with members, of course, but please do so respectfully or at least not unnecessarily rudely.



Iseul said:


> I thought HF was a rather friendly forum as well; I even suggested it to a few riders at my barn because of the friendliness and the knowledge that can be found on here.


We do our best to maintain a friendly, helpful, welcoming atmosphere here, Iseul, but unfortunately not every member posts in that spirit. I hope this incident doesn't change your overall perception of the community.

In the future, please report rude posts by clicking the exclamation mark icon (







) beneath the poster's avatar to the left of the post at issue so that the Horse Forum Team can address it.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> ^ That has nothing to do with whether you wear a helmet or not. I wear a helmet 99% of the time but I also have been known to ride barefoot, in shorts, in a halter (Or even just a neck rope).
> 
> I think it depends a lot on how you were brought up/where you ride/what discipline you ride. I started out in pony club where helmets are compulsory. Every discipline I ride in except one helmets are compulsory. One of them is campdrafting which is as close to a macho, male dominated, western type discipline you can get outside western - And yup, all those men who train horses for a living sans helmet don one for the competitions, every weekend. I don't hear them complain or call each other sissies, either.
> 
> ...



Agreed with you 100%... 

Alot of people who do not wear helmets think they are extremely brave and look cool. I am not saying that about anyone here. But it is the law where I am to weat a helmet. Even if it wasn't I would still wear one because it is extremely stupid getting on a horse without one. They are unpredictable animals

I would also like to add I got concussion from a fake horse XD I was sitting under one trying one boots. I forget it was there and hit my head off of it's mouth. I had a terrible headache for 3 weeks! I think I might start wearing my helmet everywhere! 

Oh and me and my sister were saying a few months ago that if everyone wore some type of hard hat in cars it could save lives if there were crashes. Most people die from head injuries if they crash there cars.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Sarahandlola said:


> ...But it is the law where I am to weat a helmet. Even if it wasn't I would still wear one because it is extremely stupid getting on a horse without one...


I guess that means every cowboy I've ever known was "extremely stupid". And I guess I'm glad I live where I am free to choose.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wear a helmet all the time cause I want to, and cause it's the rules where I take lessons at, and from my mom. I'm okay with not riding with a helmet. It's just like not wearing helmets when you ride a four wheeler on a trail or something. I rarely did when I rode my four wheeler. It's the person's own choice and not anybody elses. 

I voted for "I already wear a helmet" simply cause it's true. But I don't think you're gonna change someone's mind through links like that. And again it's *their* decision and not yours. Glad you care and all to try to get people to wear a helmet, but it just won't work that way. 

I just don't like when people say "If he/she had worn a helmet, he/she wouldn't have died' You just don't know that and you can't assume that. 

And as far as stupid for not wearing a helmet goes. Uhm... One word- Rodeos. Never ever have I seen them wear a helmet, so I guess that makes them stupid, Huh? :roll:


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow lots of people logged into this one. Just wanted to say that the older I got the more i found myself wearing a hat. Now i'm not old by any means (27) but when i was a kid it was a leg up "hatless" and bareback and away I went I got told "hold on to the mane and off you go" so that was me bouncing around bareback until i developed pretty good balance. After a break from riding, my balance is not what it should be and my first priority now is my hat. My instructor rides without and i think it's personal preference really. I never preach about wearing hats but sometimes when i see kids messing around at the local riding school i think to myself "god where is your hat". Respect to everyone who does and doesn't wear a hat!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I've always worn a helmet when mounted, no matter what discipline or situation. A fall is a fall, and wearing a helmet is just a simple thing that can cut the chances of a bad problem ending worse. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've personally never heard of anyone sustaining worse injury because of wearing a helmet. It can't hurt. 

At the end of the day, it is a personal decision to wear a helmet or not. If I were a parent, I would insist that my child wear a helmet when mounted. If you feel more comfortable without, more power to you. I think, in this day in age, there's enough info out there on the subject of head injuries and helmets for the average adult humanoid to make an informed decision one way or another, not only for horseback riding, but biking, motorcycling/ATV riding, etc. Horseback riding is the only thing I wear a helmet for, because of the inherent unpredictablility of working with a living animal with a mind of his own.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I am sorry that I said that.
I should have been more thoughtful and respectful.

It was rude of me and I will admit that right off. I wrote before thinking.
I usually try to be nice and thoughtful I assure you.

There is a lot of good knowledge on this forum and I to have let my riding friends know about this site so they to can learn and ask questions with those who have a lot of experience.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Didn't read the full thread, just the first and last page. Obviously this has stirred up a lot of controversy, as expected.

My thoughts? Do what you want. I wear a helmet. I can think of few, if any, situations where I wouldn't. My choice. Will I encourage my friends and loved ones to wear them? You bet. Will I force them on my children, when I have them? YES! But if you break your back, its not my problem, its yours. You are the one who will never get to ride again, not I. I may have advised you in the past to wear a helmet. That's your fault for not taking my advice. Your body, your problem.

Just as a side note, a helmet can save you a LOT of time in the emergency room. I was in a jumping show (helmet mandatory) and got into a really bad accident where I had to be taken to the hospital on a backboard. I was fairly sure there was no damage to my head, as I could process the situation very well. But they still wanted to make sure there was zero damage to my precious brain, and the skull containing it. No MRIs, no xrays, no CAT scans. (I did get 5 xrays to my pelvis though, because that's where I landed.) All they had to do was check my helmet. The helmet expert came back with the results- Not a crack in it. I can even continue to use the helmet after such a traumatic fall. 
But what if I had not had a helmet? For one, I may have received some form of a concussion. There's no way to know. I do know, however, that I would have had to pay extra money to get my head checked out, and spent extra time in the hospital. Maybe I would have had a concussion and had to stay there overnight, leaving my boyfriend (who was in the stands of the show, for the first time ever) worrying and anxious for another whole day. 

Am I saying you should use a helmet? Absolutely. If you didn't have the money to purchase one I'd gladly give you mine. However, if you don't use one, its not my problem. That's all.


----------



## Icyred (Mar 31, 2009)

I want to live as long as I possibly can, if wearing a helmet can increase my chances of living longer, then I'm going to wear one. My friend barely rode in a helmet and then she was thrown and sliced open her head on the surround terrain and received a concussion. She wears her helmet now. She had known that horse in and out for several years but you still can't predict everything.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I never use to wear a helmet outside of lessons I used to take where it was mandatory for under 18 or jumpers to have to wear a helmet. I never even wore a helmet when I got on my mare for her first ride or any ride after that, or any of the 100s of rides on green horses when I used to ride for a trainer. 

What changed my mind was last semester when I actually figured out how much money and work I have put towards getting a university degree. 
I figured that wearing the helmet was worth preventing any sort of memory loss. I haven't come off a horse in 4 years (knock on wood) so statistically I'm not at high odds to injure my head. 
Plus my boyfriend actually hates me riding, so me wearing a helmet is one less thing for him to complain about. So I'll be wearing the helmet, even if I go to penning or sorting and a helmet is laughable.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> I didn't want to end up like Muhammad Ali.


_Muhammad Ali is not the way he is now because he fell off a horse a few times and bumped his head. Parkinsons is normally developed because of SEVERE head trauma. As a professional boxer in the what I believe was a heavy weight class, he would have had to endure a lot of force behind punches. Yes, you could have SEVERE head trauma as a rider, but not to the same amount as what a boxer does. It took a life time of hard hits to do that. Michael J. Fox has the same disease, but is an actor. The disease can be genetic, but most people who have it are not sure where it came from, as in no specific cause. Besides, they still are not sure wether or not boxing cause Muhammad Ali to develop Parkinsons._

_I voted "Stop trying to take over my life." I wear a helmet at the barn I ride at because it is one of their rules. If it was my own farm, I would not wear one. I have fallen off enough times with and without a helmet to know that so far it has not really made a difference. Could it eventually? Maybe....but if I happen to not be wearing a helmet at that point, well thats *MY* decision and no one elses to make._

_This is a one sided arguement, and seems pretty biased. _

_This topic is very touchy with a lot of people. Considering this forum is a good mix of english and western riders, there are always going to be a decent amount of people who are not going to be helmet wearers._

_Just because one person believes EVERYONE in the world should wear a helmet does not mean that the next person will believe the same thing._


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I have and always will wear a helmet when I ride. Only because I just feel more comfortable with it on. Plus I ride English and most english riders wear helmets, it's part of the style.

But I don't wear my seat belt when I drive..and that's way more dangerous.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

VelvetsAB posted: "_Muhammad Ali is not the way he is now because he fell off a horse a few times and bumped his head. Parkinsons is normally developed because of SEVERE head trauma. As a professional boxer in the what I believe was a heavy weight class, he would have had to endure a lot of force behind punches. Yes, you could have SEVERE head trauma as a rider, but not to the same amount as what a boxer does."

_I don't see how getting knocked out from falling with force from horse-height is any different than getting knocked out from having someone punch you in the head. I think after four concussions I have a legitimate concern that the damage could start to add up.

I say I'm not "too" judgmental of people who don't wear helmets on horses or on motorcycles, or seatbelts in cars. However, I have a strict policy that if you pass by me on your motorcycle without a helmet or fly out of your car because you weren't wearing your seatbelt, then if I see you crash I am not going to stop and save your life (I'm a nurse). Your stupidity means you are not my problem.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> I say I'm not "too" judgmental of people who don't wear helmets on horses or on motorcycles, or seatbelts in cars. However, I have a strict policy that if you pass by me on your motorcycle without a helmet or fly out of your car because you weren't wearing your seatbelt, then if I see you crash I am not going to stop and save your life (I'm a nurse). Your stupidity means you are not my problem.


I don't want to be mean, but that is an awful thing to say, especially, for a nurse. If you saw someone that fell off their horse, and they weren't wearing a helmet, you would just step right over them, even if they were in dyer need of help? I don't know about you, but that would weight on my conscience.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I dont even know why us non helmet wearers even bother repleying to the helmet nazi threads. Its always the same. "But it COULD save your life! What about your loved ones? YOUR IRRESPONSIBLE!" bla bla bla. I say we leave it for the helmet crazies to sit here and agree with each other.
Let me know when it becomes a law to wear a helmet so I can shoot myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> ...I have a strict policy that if you pass by me on your motorcycle without a helmet or fly out of your car because you weren't wearing your seatbelt, then if I see you crash I am not going to stop and save your life (I'm a nurse). Your stupidity means you are not my problem.


My wife is a nurse. She often attends to patients who weigh 350+ with heart trouble. I wonder what the Board of Nursing would say if she looked at them and shouted, "Die, fatso!"

Risk assessment. Take a look at the total of what you are doing, and determine how much risk YOU are willing to take. I know people who refuse to ride horses because it is too dangerous. I won't ride off property without a helmet OR in an English saddle, because with my horses and my marginal riding, either one is more risk than I'll accept.

On property, I like to ride in an English saddle - with a helmet. But I sometimes ride in an Australian saddle on property, and I'm not very likely to get tossed out of it. So on property, in an Australian saddle, I don't mind riding without a helmet.

When I drive in sunlight on dry roads, I like my two seat Miata. When I need to drive on I-10 thru Tucson in the rain, surrounded by idiot drivers who don't know what a wet road is, I prefer the 4WD SUV. Risk assessment.

Unlike some helmet proponents, I like adults to have the freedom to do their own risk assessment. My 13 yr old daughter has to put up with MY risk assessment, and that includes using a helmet every time she rides. But "OMG, you'll be struck by lightening if you aren't in a helmet" stories make me want to saddle up Mia and ride with the sun on my face - increasing the risk of skin cancer, and meeting a nurse who figures I deserve it for spending so much time outdoors in southern Arizona.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

"My wife is a nurse. She often attends to patients who weigh 350+ with heart trouble. I wonder what the Board of Nursing would say if she looked at them and shouted, "Die, fatso!"


Sure, it sounds harsh to say I wouldn't help someone I saw get hurt while taking unnecessary risks. But there is a difference between taking care of people as part of a paid profession and giving of yourself in your free time to someone who prefers to risk getting killed over taking basic precautions such as wearing a helmet on a motorcycle. 
I have taken care of some people who did some very stupid things on their horses and got hurt, but I was getting paid to do it as a professional caregiver, not giving up my spare time to help them. It is a little annoying to have the same person come in the hospital for the fourth time after a brain hemorrhage, punctured lung, broken ribs and pelvis after falling off the same horse and have them tell us they still don't wear a helmet and are using drugs while riding. That's when the doctor says, if you fall off that horse again, please go somewhere else.

I find it interesting though that people say, "I can do what I want, it's my body and I can take the risk if I want to," but then feel others need to be willing to help pick up the pieces when that doesn't work out well for them. I think you can have the freedom to be as reckless as you want, as long as you are willing to take the consequences of where that might lead you.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> I dont even know why us non helmet wearers even bother repleying to the helmet nazi threads. Its always the same. "But it COULD save your life! What about your loved ones? YOUR IRRESPONSIBLE!" bla bla bla. I say we leave it for the helmet crazies to sit here and agree with each other.
> Let me know when it becomes a law to wear a helmet so I can shoot myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honestly, this response struck me as very very rude. I take personal offense, being one of the supposed "helmet wearing nazis." 

If you go and read my post, I don't say you have to or I'm going to force you to wear a helmet, unless you are my own child. I simply give you the information you should have so you can make your own thoughtful decision. Explain to me how this is Nazi-like. 
Just like the time a good friend of mine decided to start experimenting with lots of drugs. The kinds that your health class spends months on.
Me: You're really gonna keep up doing drugs?
Him: Yes. They're fun, and I really enjoy it.
Me: Okay. You know your brain probably looks like swiss cheese now?
Him: Yeah, it sucks. But I don't care. 
Me: Alright then. As long as you know.
Imagine that exact conversations, except with helmets. 

Okay, I need to correct myself. I am EXTREMELY offended by you lumping all people that advocate helmets into the same "helmet nazi" group. In fact, I could go so far as to say that if I'm a helmet nazi, then you're a helmetless brainless idiot. I don't think you are, but when you say that sort of thing it can really be taken as offensive to those who are trying to be understanding.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> ...Sure, it sounds harsh to say I wouldn't help someone I saw get hurt while taking unnecessary risks...


Everyone who gets on a horse is taking an unneeded risk, unless they are being paid to do a job on horseback. Every very overweight person is taking a risk that could be reduced by a lifestyle change. Every time I get in my Miata, I accept greater risk than I would in a SUV, not to mention the risk my brother-in-law takes on a Harley. When I go jogging on a desert trail instead of a track, I take greater risks.

I think rock climbers are nuts, but if I could help an injured one, I'd do so. Without pay. That is an individual choice, just like...helmets. I think I'll go toss an English saddle on my mare, and take a chance that she'll bolt, jump the 4 foot fence and fall into the 7 foot deep wash on the other side. If she does, my helmeted head may be the only unbroken part of my body.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

gottatrot said:


> I say I'm not "too" judgmental of people who don't wear helmets on horses or on motorcycles, or seatbelts in cars. However, I have a strict policy that if you pass by me on your motorcycle without a helmet or fly out of your car because you weren't wearing your seatbelt, then if I see you crash I am not going to stop and save your life (I'm a nurse). Your stupidity means you are not my problem.


I hope your identity is somewhat private...

You take an oath when you go into your field. And that is a firing offense to make such a claim. One of my mothers is an RN and one is a Practitioner... and that is really not an acceptable behavior on a public forum for a person in medicine.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

DunOverIt said:


> I hope your identity is somewhat private...
> 
> You take an oath when you go into your field. And that is a firing offense to make such a claim. One of my mothers is an RN and one is a Practitioner... and that is really not an acceptable behavior on a public forum for a person in medicine.


Thank you as my family also has people in the medical field and I know they all took the same oath.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Stella said:


> Okay. I made it VERY CLEAR that I am not forcing you to wear a helmet. If threads like this make you mad, DON'T READ THEM. Simple. I was more interested to see what you think of the site than hear you blab about how much you hate helmets, etc, etc, etc.


Don't go to sites that preach to me about helmets in any form....


----------



## DanceOfTheDead96 (Sep 28, 2010)

Tymer said:


> Honestly, this response struck me as very very rude. I take personal offense, being one of the supposed "helmet wearing nazis."
> 
> If you go and read my post, I don't say you have to or I'm going to force you to wear a helmet, unless you are my own child. I simply give you the information you should have so you can make your own thoughtful decision. Explain to me how this is Nazi-like.
> Just like the time a good friend of mine decided to start experimenting with lots of drugs. The kinds that your health class spends months on.
> ...


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Tymer said:


> Honestly, this response struck me as very very rude. I take personal offense, being one of the supposed "helmet wearing nazis."
> 
> If you go and read my post, I don't say you have to or I'm going to force you to wear a helmet, unless you are my own child. I simply give you the information you should have so you can make your own thoughtful decision. Explain to me how this is Nazi-like.
> Just like the time a good friend of mine decided to start experimenting with lots of drugs. The kinds that your health class spends months on.
> ...


Haha! Your not even the OP.
Everybody knows helmets exist, they dont need you to tell them.
You can take offence to anything you want, I dont care.
IMO taking offence to something you know you don't do, is rediculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> I dont even know why us non helmet wearers even bother repleying to the helmet nazi threads. Its always the same. "But it COULD save your life! What about your loved ones? YOUR IRRESPONSIBLE!" bla bla bla. I say we leave it for the helmet crazies to sit here and agree with each other.
> Let me know when it becomes a law to wear a helmet so I can shoot myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wow...rude much? I wear a helmet because it's second nature from being in 4-H and having it be required. I KNOW helmets can help because without one my little brother would have been in the hospital with major brain damage if he did have his on. So, while I don't wear them in open shows, I think they have a time and place. and YOU can go ahead and be shot because that's just dumb...seriously to want to be shot over something as little as wearing a helmet...sounds like you have fallen off and hit your head...


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

I have my own quick story. I'm not saying "OMG U SHD WHERE A HELMET BCUZ U CUD DY!!!!1!!1!!!!!" [<---sorry, couldn't resist] but just something to consider.

I was riding Sasha, and I - oops! - forgot to double check my girth. I had checked it after she was lunged, but not after my instructor finished riding her. I hopped on - fine - and started riding. My stirrups felt weird, but I figured it was just me. Well, flatwork went fine. We started jumping. Fine. When we did a jump, a few jumps in, I felt Sasha speed up a little, and then all of a sudden I was falling sideways. I thought my stirrup broke, so I tried to pull her up but she only sped up - the saddle was pressing her spine at an odd angle. I flew off a moment later because the saddle slipped completely onto her side, and I smashed my head. I was fine to finish my ride, but then after I was dizzy and had a headache. One eye was blurry, and I think I probably had a concussion. I'm grateful I was wearing a helmet because what would have happened otherwise?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Folks, please calm down. Everyone is to own opinion and there is no need to come across rude (which IS getting there already). _*Please, stay on track and don't go personal or this thread will be closed! *_


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> Haha! Your not even the OP.
> Everybody knows helmets exist, they dont need you to tell them.
> You can take offence to anything you want, I dont care.
> IMO taking offence to something you know you don't do, is rediculous.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it really such a ridiculous thing for me to do and say after seeing a man have to get thousands of dollars worth of reconstructive surgery? He's not even close to me. Just a guy at the barn. He rode a crazy horse one day and fell on his face. I'm going to let people around me know it bothers me till the day I die.
I feel offended by people lumping me together with others I am not like. I also get offended by people making generally offensive statements, even if they are not directed towards me or a group I am part of.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Adenfire said:


> Wow...rude much? I wear a helmet because it's second nature from being in 4-H and having it be required. I KNOW helmets can help because without one my little brother would have been in the hospital with major brain damage if he did have his on. So, while I don't wear them in open shows, I think they have a time and place. and YOU can go ahead and be shot because that's just dumb...seriously to want to be shot over something as little as wearing a helmet...sounds like you have fallen off and hit your head...


You know what happens when you make an assumption? 
FYI I have ridden for 14 years, trained and worked with several green/inexperienced horses, fallen and been thrown more times than I can count and not ONCE hit my head. Not ONCE. Maybe its a reflex problem in todays generation. Ya know, like how people can't swim...

thank you adenfire for proving my point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Tymer said:


> Is it really such a ridiculous thing for me to do and say after seeing a man have to get thousands of dollars worth of reconstructive surgery? He's not even close to me. Just a guy at the barn. He rode a crazy horse one day and fell on his face. I'm going to let people around me know it bothers me till the day I die.
> I feel offended by people lumping me together with others I am not like. I also get offended by people making generally offensive statements, even if they are not directed towards me or a group I am part of.


Did I say "Tymer is a helmet nazi"? NO! YOU are the one who CHOSE to take offence to what I said. It is YOUR personal problem. I will not reply to your rediculous argumentitive quoutes anymore, as I cannot help you with your personal issues.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

It's just helmets, people. There's no sense in arguing. You either wear em or you don't. Plain as that.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Too bad we can't agree to disagree. There's been some back and forth rude comments on this forum, and what good is it doing? NONE. It ain't doing nothing but stirring up unnecessary tension. You ride with a helmet? Great. More power to you. You don't? Awesome, that's your right to choose. That's that.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Really? It's a helmet, either you wear one or not. No one cares if you don't wear a helmet and no one cares if you do. Why can't people voice their opinion without an argument breaking out. 

Get over it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chvyluvgrl (Jan 16, 2011)

I think that helmets are a must for everyone.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I get two horse magazines. One is about western riding, and the other about english. In the western magazine, the only picture of a person with a helmet in the entire magazine is in the classified ads - for an english riding camp. In the english riding magazine, everyone seems to have a helmet on.

Could it be that those who jump their horses over 4 foot fences are more likely to have a high thrust departure, and thus have a higher risk of head injury? While someone cutting cattle, as pointed out in an earlier post, is more likely to slide sideways off his horse, and thus assesses his risk differently?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

bsms said:


> I get two horse magazines. One is about western riding, and the other about english. In the western magazine, the only picture of a person with a helmet in the entire magazine is in the classified ads - for an english riding camp. In the english riding magazine, everyone seems to have a helmet on.
> 
> Could it be that those who jump their horses over 4 foot fences are more likely to have a high thrust departure, and thus have a higher risk of head injury? While someone cutting cattle, as pointed out in an earlier post, is more likely to slide sideways off his horse, and thus assesses his risk differently?


This. In addition, Western saddles have a higher pommel and cantle that "hold" you in the saddle if you're jerked around while, say, cutting cattle. English saddles don't. English saddles also, I don't believe, have a roughed out seat option like western saddles? I'm not saying all western saddles have to have roughed out seats either, just that it gives you a bit more grip on your bum.

I don't use a helmet when I'm riding now because it's not required. Where I work in the summer, the wranglers, as of last year, have to wear helmets too because the head wrangler in 2008 was leading a trail ride. Her horse spooked and reared on gravel, slipped and landed on her. She fractured her skull and was in the hospital for quite a while. She's fine now. That was definitely a freak accident.

Even though that was awful, I hate wearing helmets. We make the kids wear them obviously. But I think it limits my vision when trying to watch the kids and making sure they're fine. Plus my head gets disgustingly sweaty and itchy in the middle of July in the sun. 

And just one other thing: Another wrangler was fly spraying a horse's leg. She reached her head through the fence where the horse was tied to spray and when she went to stand back up, she wasn't completely through the fence. She cracked her head on the beam and got a pretty decent concussion. 

That's my two cents. I don't mean them to be argument points. If you want to wear a helmet, be my guest. I see that they are safe and the benefits. But I don't ride my bike with a helmet either. I'm just not a fan.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

GreyRay said:


> You know what happens when you make an assumption?
> FYI I have ridden for 14 years, trained and worked with several green/inexperienced horses, fallen and been thrown more times than I can count and not ONCE hit my head. Not ONCE. Maybe its a reflex problem in todays generation. Ya know, like how people can't swim...
> 
> thank you adenfire for proving my point.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do Apologize for the last half of my comment, it just struck a nerve that someone would want to be shot for that, for personal reasons...In my eyes it's just a helmet, sometimes you were'em sometimes you don't...


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Katesrider011 said:


> It's just helmets, people. There's no sense in arguing. You either wear em or you don't. Plain as that.


That is the point and I think those who don't wear helmets are tired of being preached to or given links to read.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Tennessee said:


> Too bad we can't agree to disagree. There's been some back and forth rude comments on this forum, and what good is it doing? NONE. It ain't doing nothing but stirring up unnecessary tension. You ride with a helmet? Great. More power to you. You don't? Awesome, that's your right to choose. That's that.


Well said!

And given the whole discussion is just going in circles I'm closing the thread....


----------

